# Pictures of my 97!



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

The link is below. Thanks to Matt4nissan I can finally show pic's of my car. Have a good one!

http://www.matt4nissan.nismo.org/photo3.html


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i love what you did with the grill...

did you cut up a chrome one?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I hope your kidding!??!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes i was.... i thought you would get it but i guess you didn't


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

anyway nice ride... i like the color i don't see that color to much and what are your future plans with it?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

LOL, yeah I got the joke! I just wondered with the many many questions that people come up with on these forums! Thanks for the compliments. I dont know which route I am going to go with the car yet. Over the winter everything inside the engine compartment is getting polished or chromed! Definitly carbon fiber hood and mossy headlight conversion w/ super white bulbs(whichever brand). Rims are a must, I am all done with speed for the most part. I am just going to get bigger injectors and a MAF with the ECU to match. Turn up the boost a little with water injection and try to get as much HP out of the T28 as possible! People say that 320whp out of a T28 is maxing it out. I think that barrier can be broken! Or at least I am going to try. Are you going to the show in Brooklyn? If so, I will see you there! Have a good one and feel free to contact me if you need any parts! Later!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i should be going to brooklyn if my wife lets me go


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice sleeper look, what the HP rating on your car, and what kinda turbo you running?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont get the joke. Is it the IC?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *I dont get the joke. Is it the IC? *



no i was just playing around ....btw i was a on my fourth 22oz to  ....


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I am running a stock DE motor with a Pulsar turbo and manifold(t28) at 7psi. I went to the dyno and put down 246.9whp and 212.0ft.lbs. .

selrider: I am on the same boat. I will probably see you there! Have a good one! 

and yes the joke was about the IC!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what plugs are you running?


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

NGK Bkr7e 

The car runs great with them. Any other questions just hit me up at [email protected] . Have a good one!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Love the color! nice work


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY nice.....Just keep us posted with the future cosmetic mods...theres nothing like having a bunch of Nissan fools telling U wut should go on your car....lol


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

lol, hey the more advice the better. I am going for the sleeper look that is not to show car type or towards a tacky side! By the end of winter I will have the car the way I want it! I have to get pics of both cars up. Have a good one!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh yeah def. keep the sleeper look U got going....maybe sum rims and you're GOOD


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

dude, i want your ride, i hella dig the sleeper look. did you de-badge it? if so do lil pussy civics try and race you? have you been to the track, if so what the ET and trap? good work keep it up yo


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

the car isnt debadged yet but soon to be! Everyone trys to race me because they dont know what I have. I try to keep quiet with the car and suprise the shit out of people. The car went [email protected] at 7psi with a 2.5 60ft. Spinning past the 60ft mark. I should have some more pics up soon! Have a good one and thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I know you! I got my SE-R wheels from you! And I love 'em!


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey,
How are those rims treatin ya? Hope all is well and if you locate a set out there let me know(girlfriend needs some for her B14). Have a good one and keep in touch!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

These wheels absolutely rock. I can't thank you enough! Every single person that sees them compliments me on them!


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Those ones are about as new(for being used) as they get. They had about 10k on them when I sent them to you! I hope you are enjoying them and keep in touch. Have a good one!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

very very smooth looking!!!
i would change nothing!!


----------

